# Captain Ron Sanchez



## Bob White (Oct 13, 2006)

"I would also like to take this opportunity to recognize this evening`s honorees:Kent McCord, Kip Rudd, Capt. Ron Sanchez,and Robertson Properties Group. The contributions of each of the honoress have profoundly impacted the community and serve as an inspiration to us all."
Sincerely yours,
Diane Fienstein
United States Senator

"I extend congratulations to this year`s honorees, Kent McCord, Kip Rudd, Captain Ron Sanchez, and Robertson Properties Group. On behalf of your fellow Californians, thank you for your generous efforts."
Sincerely,
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Governor of California

Ron was honored last night in Hollywood. It was great event with over $100,000 raised for the youths of the Hollywood area. Ron Sanchez is very instrumental in running this fine program.

Ron Sanchez worked Hollywood four times over the course of his 31-year career with the LAPD. In 1976, he arrived as an undercover narcotics officer. Four years later, he returned as a footbeat and training officer. In 1995 he served as the detective watch commander, and then as the detective commanding officer from 1996-1998. Ron completed his distinguished LAPD career as Captain 111 of the Hollywood Division from April 2005- August 2006.
Hollywood PAL [Police Activities League] honors Sanchez for having the vision to fully develop Hollywood Division`s youth programs under the PAL umbrella dating back to 1995. He believes in our kids and in their future. Under Ron`s volunteer teaching they learn how to make disciplined choices, compete, test their limits, and become champions. As a result, they develop confidence and self esteem.
Ron Sanchez came into my school in 1973 while still in high school. He was an outstanding fighter on the tournament circuit and fought on many of our championship teams. Ron is a 5th Degree Black Belt. He has been a loyal student and friend from the beginning. I am very proud of his service to the community and to kenpo. 
For more information on Captain Ron Sanchez you can look on our website.
Respectfully,
Bob White
www.bwkenpo.com


----------

